# Spurgeon's Sermons in five volumes for $39.99



## Me Died Blue (Jul 26, 2005)

CBD is currently having a sale that includes a hardback 5-volume set of Spurgeon's sermons for $39.99, normally $175. Enjoy!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.ageslibrary.com/spurgeon.html?session=fe3b89062a86311056f294562ed14b8f

Electronic edition of the 63 volumes of sermons plus others for 30 bucks...


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 26, 2005)

Or get them for free in PDF format HERE .


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> ...



Spurgeon's Sermons To Go.

Sounds like a marketing strategy.


----------

